# Wo geht die  Pur in Schüren weiter???



## cpt-coma (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leuts habe heute mein neues Bike ausprobiert und bin die blau Strecke der Pur gefahren.Leider hab ich in Schüren den anschluß verloren und frage mich wo die blaue strecke dort weiter geht und zwar. Ich komme aus St. Ingbert aus dem Wald auf den Parkplatz (Einstiegspunkt) in Schüren , dort fährt man ja die Schleife um Elversberg wo sich die grüne von der bauen Strecke trennt und kommt dann wieder fast am Einstigspunkt raus.. Ich kahm zum schluß vom Einstgspunkt Schüren gesehen rechts  aus dem Wald ,auf die Straße .Der blaue Feil zeigte in richtung des einstigspunktes (Parkplatz), aber wo geht das Teil dann weiter ich habe keine Beschilderung mehr gefunden, habe am Parkplatz in den Wald hinein und bis zum Weiher unterhalb des Parkplatzes gesucht . Wäre euch sehr dankbar um eure hilfe da ich morgen die strecke wieder fahren möchte.
Gruß Cpt-coma


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Juni 2008)

du fährst nochmal wie vorher vom einstiegspunkt richtung wald, dort nochmal die abfahrt runter aber unten direkt scharf links, da steht auch ein einzelnes blaues schild mit der unterschrift stiefelschleife.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11825 (2. Juni 2008)

Ich muss sagen, die Strecke ist stellenweise echt schwierig ausgeschildert. Ich bin zusammen mit NoFear vor ein paar Wochen auch die nördliche Strecke ab Schüren gefahren und wir haben uns unzählige Male verfahren oder sind unverhoffterweise ich glaub drei oder viermal am Einstiegspunkt herausgekommen - also immer im Kreis gefahren.

Dabei wollten wir lediglich einmal die Ostschleife fahren und einmal die Westschleife. Geworden sind es dann 40 planlose Kilometer im St. Ingberter Wald mit ca. 40% Pur-Anteil und 60% sonstigen Trails. 

Für Ortsunkundige kann ich die Pur jedenfalls nicht weiterempfehlen, nachdem ich im letzten Jahr mit einem anderen Kollegen auf der grünen Südpiste die gleiche demotivierende Erfahrung machen mußte....

Das soll natürlich nicht meine Anerkennung vor der investierten Arbeit schmälern. Das ganze Projekt auf die Beine zu stellen war natürlich eine tolle Leistung, doch leider bleibt der Spaß bei Ortsunkundigen aufgrund der schlechten Beschilderung auf der Strecke.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (3. Juni 2008)

@czuk: So manches Hinweisschild wurde und wird immer wieder mal von Vandalen ab- und umgerissen.
Die Beschilderung wird jedoch sinnvoll ergänzt durch blaue und grüne auf die Bäume gespühte Pfeile, dadurch ist die Orientierung in Summe doch recht gut.
Im Winter ist die Orientierung naturgemäß mangels Laub einfacher als jetzt - als Fazit kann ich persönlich nur jedem raten, die Pur unter die Stollen zu nehmen - spätestens beim 2. oder dritten Mal machts noch mehr Spass, weil man weiß was kommt.

Der Einstieg in Schüren ist zugegebenermaßen etwas schwierig, da dort vom Parkplatz eigentlich 3 Strecken weggehen - ich hatte dort am Anfang auch Probleme.

Also: nicht entmutigen lassen und wieder versuchen, es lohnt sich. Nicht vergessen: bei allen Arten von Fußgängern deutlich abbremsen und freundlich grüßen!!


----------



## p41n (3. Juni 2008)

kann tiegerbaehr nur zustimmen.. "mein erstes mal" war ebenso eine katastrophe.. dennoch habe ich mich auf der grünen irgendwie durchgemogelt und fand immer die richtige strecke.. wenn mal keine wegweiser vorhanden waren, habe ich mich an den viel befahrenen stellen orientiert.. ging teilweise auch ganz gut.. alles in allem fand ich mich auch als ortsunkundiger zurecht.. beim zweiten mal konnte ich mich dann schon viel besser orientieren.. und dann hats noch ein stück mehr spaß gemacht.. also nicht aufgeben und immer wieder fahren.. der spaß kommt dann von ganz alleine..


----------



## Mais (3. Juni 2008)

ich bin auf der pur auch immerwieder verwirrt...steig direkt am stiefel ein (da um die ecke BFT-Tankstelle Ensheimer Str.), also quasi vor meiner haustür
mittlerweile gehts ja mal ganz gut mit der orientierung nach schildern aber die ersten 1-2 male.. will garnich dran denken

an sich aber trotzdem ne tolle sache...auch wenn ich immerwieder mal irgendwelche äste und halbe baumstämme von der strecke räumen muss.


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Juni 2008)

vielleicht will morgen ja jemand mitkommen? dann könnte man durchaus mal auf der pur vorbeischauen.


----------



## Mais (3. Juni 2008)

ich würd zwar gerne wissen was amorphe metalle sind
aber ich bin einfach nichmehr fit genug... wenn dich noch dran erinnern kannst wies aussah, als ich immer mal beim hssp mitgefahren bin...zieh davon nochmal 60% ab und du hast den aktuellen leistungsstand 

bin immernoch auf der suche nach neuen schönen trails in der umgebung...die pur hab ich leider, auch aus zeitlichen gründen, noch nie ganz geschafft.
wobei es mich ja schon kratzen würde - finde nur leider kaum mitfahrer und alleinfahren braucht immer soviel überwindung


----------



## p41n (3. Juni 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> vielleicht will morgen ja jemand mitkommen? dann könnte man durchaus mal auf der pur vorbeischauen.



also, wenn jemand aus dem kreis wnd/nk teilnimmt und noch nen platz im auto frei hat, um mich somit mitnehmen zu können, bin ich dabei..


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. Juni 2008)

ich könnte morgen um 17.30 in sengscheidt sein, da ich von der arbeit aus mit dem bike starten wollte wenn das net zu spät ist würde ich mich anschliessen.


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Juni 2008)

ich denke, das ließe sich einrichten! als treffpunkt schlage ich den stiefel-parkplatz direkt an der autobahnbrücke vor, da sollte man sich nicht verfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. Juni 2008)

alles klar 17.30 stiefelparkplatz!

bis dann


----------



## cpt-coma (4. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin auch dabei !!!
Bin um 17:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt Dudweiler Freibad.
Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Juni 2008)

super! wenn sich noch jemand anschließen möchte, nur zu.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. Juni 2008)

war echt schön heute hat wirklich spass gemacht.
und iss auch mal ganz lustig zusehen wer hinter den nicks steckt .

seit ihr beide gut angekommen.

kann sein das ich am freitag doch net kann....hab nimmer dran gedacht das ich schon mit nem kumpel fahren wollte der iss aber noch net so fit
und das würde ihm gleich den spass rauben.
ich sag aber bescheit

gruß tilo


----------



## Mais (4. Juni 2008)

freitag bin ich wohl, wenns wetter mitspielt, zwischen 16 und 18-19 uhr wiedermal auf der pur unterwegs.
vielleicht schneiden sich ja die wege oder ich häng mich wenn wer unterwegs sein sollte, einfach ein wenig hinten ran.
würde mich auf jeden fall über paar mitfahrer freuen die sich nich an meiner miesen kondition stören

mach vermutlich gegen 17 uhr mal pause am brunnen in sengscheid.
wer sich einsam fühl kann sich dort ja einklinken


----------



## cpt-coma (5. Juni 2008)

Jo war gesern echt klasse , bin mOrgen auf jeden fall dabei
du hattest im übrigen recht mit meiner hinterad Bremse stimmte wirklich etwas nicht. Die Schrauben der halterung waren locker.
@ Mais
Wir haben um 17:00 Uhr erst treffpunkt wird also zu knapp um 17:00 Uhr am Brunnen.

Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (5. Juni 2008)

Dann drück ich mich uU um 17:30 am parkplatz rum in der ecke. sieht man ja dann.


----------



## ImaXe (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne mitfahren. Komme allerdings mit der Bahn(kein Auto).
Wo und wann trefft ihr euch denn jetzt?

Greetz


----------



## Mais (5. Juni 2008)

btw. - welcher parkplatz? der mit dem pur-schild/übersichtstafel (eingang sengscheid) oder der am stiefel direkt (oberhalb der autobahn mit der brücke nach sengscheid rin)
hoffentlich regnets nicht.
leg ja keinen wert auf sonnenschein - aber regen hab ich och keene lust

muss dann sehen wie ich mitkomme. wenn ich euch total bremsen sollte nich zögern das zu sagen - dann klink ich mich nämlich einfach raus.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Juni 2008)

Wir wollten uns um 17 uhr am Stiefelparkplatz treffen. (nach der Autobahnbrücke)


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Juni 2008)

ähm, immer langsam. treffpunkt 17 uhr dudweiler freibad, und von nochmal pur fahren war eigentlich nicht die rede. insbesondere wenns so nass ist, sollte man dort nicht alles zerfahren.


----------



## Mais (5. Juni 2008)

wenn das so ist...werd mich trotzdem in der ecke rumtreiben. also falls jemand lust hat - immer gern
ansonsten tümmel ich mich allein in der gegend rum


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Juni 2008)

damit es da jetzt nicht vollkommen zu missverständnissen kommt, ich bin morgen hier anzutreffen: freitagstreff in dudweiler

richtig geplant hab ich noch nix, aber die pur kann ja mit einschränkungen jeder alleine finden, deswegen wollte ich mal ein paar andere schmankerl zeigen, vorzugsweise um dudweiler herum.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Juni 2008)

@ Eddy
okay da haben wir wohl aneinander vorbei geredet.

da ich schon seit längerer zeit was mit nem kolegen abgemacht hatte
wäre ich morgen trotzdem (wenn es net regnet)  um 17 uhr an dem besagten parkplatz und wir wollten ein wenig auf der marathon strecke rumfahren.


gruß tilo


----------



## Mais (5. Juni 2008)

na dann häng ich mich dann wohl dazu. vielleicht bring ich auch noch jemanden mit.

aber nochmal zur vergewisserung, auch wenns nervt, treffpunkt also einstiegspunkt west/parkplatz wo's , wenn man aus IGB kommt links richtung ober-/niederwürzbach geht?

will nur morgen nich dastehen und keiner ist da weil ihr auf nem andern parkplatz steht


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Juni 2008)

Muss leider absagen auf regen hab ich nicht wirklich bock.

gruß tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (6. Juni 2008)

ich bleib auch zuhaus. das hat ja keinen wert so.


----------



## ImaXe (6. Juni 2008)

hey Leute 

Cpt. Coma und ich waren unterwegs. Geil!
Bei dem Wetter macht es auch Spass!
Aber nächsten Freitag wieder!


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Juni 2008)

sorry, ich dachte es würd keiner kommen. hab cpt-coma als online gesehen und dachte, er würde auch nicht fahren. dass du bei uns mitfahren wolltest, konnte ich deinem letzten beitrag nicht entnehmen. mir blüht am sonntag ein schlammrennen, deswegen musste es heut echt nicht sein.

also, ich mach jetzt in meinem forum einen thread auf zum freitagstreff, und wer kommt meldet sich dort an.


----------



## Mais (6. Juni 2008)

war dann auch nicht und hab mich stattdessen ne runde hinters klavier geklmmt
das wetter war mir dann doch zu mies - als ich eben noch in merzig schwimmen war hats auch nochmal kräftig geschüttet und gewittert.
von daher wohl ganz gut..
hoffentlich wirds nächste woche besser
mir jucken die waden


----------



## popeye_mzg (6. Juni 2008)

Datt iss hier schon den ganzen Tag am Pissen  
Da kannste ja fast nur noch Depri hinterm Glas hocken ... schlimm, schlimm


----------



## Mais (7. Juni 2008)

heut scheints ja zumindest mal trocken zu sein.
verbring meine zeit schon mit so sinnlosen dingen wie zum friseur gehen...

der wetterbericht für nächste woche sieht ja jetz auch nich so toll aus


----------



## ImaXe (7. Juni 2008)

Servus!

@ crazyeddie 

Wie was denn wo denn? Ich will auch!!!!


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Juni 2008)

ei klick mal wild in meiner signatur rum...


----------



## ImaXe (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Wo fährst du mit??

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (7. Juni 2008)

CE wollte dir lediglich mitteilen, das du mal hier:

http://www.crazyeddie.de/

reinklicken solltest!


----------



## ImaXe (7. Juni 2008)

@ popeye mzg

er hat erwähnt das ihm am So ein Schlammrennen blüht und ich wollte fragen wo? Zwecks evtl. Teilnahme.

greetz


----------



## popeye_mzg (7. Juni 2008)

ImaXe schrieb:


> @ popeye mzg
> 
> er hat erwähnt das ihm am So ein Schlammrennen blüht und ich wollte fragen wo? Zwecks evtl. Teilnahme.
> 
> greetz



OK   Ich lege es mal unter der Rubrik : Sender und Empfänger ab ....


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Juni 2008)

in niederlinxweiler: http://www.test41.web24.li/contenido/cms/front_content.php?further=1&idcat=20


----------



## ImaXe (7. Juni 2008)

Wie kommst du dahin?
Nur du alleine oder noch ein paar andere?


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Juni 2008)

höre ich da etwa die frage nach einer mitfahrgelegenheit heraus? wenn ja, können wir das ja per mail klären. habe noch einen platz im auto frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImaXe (7. Juni 2008)

Hab dir auf deine Seite geschrieben!

Aber wann soll es denn morgen losgehen??

Greetz


----------



## Mais (8. Juni 2008)

hexenschuss


----------



## crazyeddie (8. Juni 2008)

gute besserung!

da wir hier ja eh schon völlig offtopic sind: ich hab die ergebnisse aus niederlinxweiler hochgeladen, u17, u19, fhk, mhk. link siehe signatur.


----------



## Mais (10. Juni 2008)

so, komm gerade malwieder von der PUR heim, bin allerdings nur n kleines stück gefahren. danach stiefel und einen verirrten biker beim hotel abgeliefert.
war ne schöne runde, wenn auch mit 1,5 std nicht sonderlich lang.
aber verdammt wenig los. dabei waren sowohl wetter als auch temperatur eigentlich perfekt


----------



## cpt-coma (10. Juni 2008)

war heuete morgen wieder 2h auf der blauen, war echt geil, hatte nur den fehler gemacht auf nüchternen magen zu fahren ,das lasse ich beim nächsten mal sein.
Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## Riemen (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Bin grad erst auf den Thread gestoßen und  man möge mir das Leichenfleddern vergeben, aber ich hab noch was zu dem Thema des Eingangsposts:

Der Grund, warum viele sich in Schüren nicht zurechtfinden (mir gings anfangs auch so und Andern auch) ist, dass der "Sie sind hier"-Punkt auf dem Pur-Schild dort falsch eingezeichnet ist. Ich habs auch zuerst nicht glauben wollen und habs mal mit meinem GPS nachgeprüft und es stimmt. Der Punkt liegt auf der Strecke zu weit vorn, dort wo die Blaue Strecke abgeht, aber tatsächlich steht das Schild bestimmt 1 Km weiter in Richtung St. Ingbert (auf die Strecke bezogen). Das heißt, alle die zum ersten mal bei dem Schild stehen und die blaue Strecke fahren wollen, suchen direkt links beim Schild die Abzweigung und finden da natürlich nichts...

Also, falls die Verantwortlichen hier mitlesen: Könnte man das mal vielleicht ändern? Auch im Internet auf der Pur-Seite auf st-ingbert.de ist das noch immer falsch eingezeichnet.


----------



## p41n (21. Juli 2008)

wo wir grad beim thema sind.. allerdings hats nichts mit schüren zu tun, sondern mit oberwürzbach..

wenn man oberwürzbach reinfährt, um dann kurz darauf wieder rechts ins wohngebiet zu fahren, beginnt nach einigen metern der waldweg.. nach nun wieder einigen metern zweigt man links ab und fährt einen schmalen trail ziemlich steil bergauf.. oben auf dem hauptweg gibts keine wegweiser mehr.. kein schild und auch kein grüner pfeil..

weiß jemand, wie es dort weiter geht?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. Juli 2008)

nach dem steilen trail gehts rechts weiter.


----------



## p41n (21. Juli 2008)

danke dir für die info.. ich bin links gefahren.. kam dann in oberwürzbach wieder raus..


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. Juli 2008)

gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (21. Juli 2008)

ich fahr auch öfter mal im kreis auf der PUR...
hab auch manchmal das gefühl, dass schilder fehlen die vorher noch da waren..
aber!
das kann ich nicht belegen da ich einfach nicht oft genug unterwegs bin..leider


----------



## p41n (21. Juli 2008)

ansonsten ist die PUR aber super ausgeschildert.. hatte nur bei dieser einen stelle das problem mit der fehlenden markierung.. sonst ohne mängel..


----------



## DeLocke (23. Juli 2008)

hi

ich komm grad von der pur. hab heute das erste mal die blaue strecke gefahren und bin ich begeistert.

super cool strecke, viele trails, aber auch anstrengend.

zur beschilderung kann ich nur sagen das ich absolut keine probleme hatte, hab zuerst die kleine schleife gefahren und dann die stiefelschleife hat alles ohne verfahren geklappt. hab ca. 3,5 Stunden gebraucht für das ganze.


----------



## snoopy-bike (23. Juli 2008)

Wenn die Schilder alle stehen, sollte es auch kein Problem sein die Strecke zu finden, ein bißchen gucken muss man allerdings schon, wenn man das erste Mal fährt... ist ja aber auch eine TOUR und keine abgesperrte Rennstrecke


----------



## derfreaker (25. Juli 2008)

DeLocke schrieb:


> dann die stiefelschleife hat alles ohne verfahren geklappt.


war da gestern auch. schilder fehlen? (mal wieder?); das ist so hinter neuweiler hinter einem firmengelände (parkplatz) vorbei geht es links in den wald, pätche und danach vor einem wohngebiet rechts rein und schmales pädche runner, danach nix mehr von schilder zu sehen! geht irgendwie am bachlauf entlang?, später über nen holzsteg, urplötzlich taucht wieder ein schild auf. dann gehts wiedermeine meinung: generell mal wieder zeit für den, der den beratervertrag hat sich drum zu kümmern...?


----------



## snoopy-bike (29. Juli 2008)

derfreaker schrieb:


> war da gestern auch. schilder fehlen? (mal wieder?); das ist so hinter neuweiler hinter einem firmengelände (parkplatz) vorbei geht es links in den wald, pätche und danach vor einem wohngebiet rechts rein und schmales pädche runner, danach nix mehr von schilder zu sehen! geht irgendwie am bachlauf entlang?, später über nen holzsteg, urplötzlich taucht wieder ein schild auf. dann gehts wiedermeine meinung: generell mal wieder zeit für den, der den beratervertrag hat sich drum zu kümmern...?



*?????*

Die PUR wird einmal die Woche komplett Kontrolle gefahren!
Am Sonntag (27.07.) war die Strecke ausschilderungstechnisch in einem perfekten Zustand, will heißen alle Schilder waren dort wo sie hingehören!
Keine Ahnung wo Du rumfährst!?!


----------



## Stallion (29. Juli 2008)

Die PUR is doch bestimmt ne schöne Traingsstrecke oder? 

Bin am überlegen ob ich in der letzten Ferienwoche mal fahren soll, weil allein machts keinen Spaß und erst dann is mein Freund wieder da, da ich mit dem immer fahren.


----------



## Haborym666 (29. Juli 2008)

Ich bin gestern zum aller ersten mal die Grüne Strecke gefahren.
Wirklich genial war es gewesen, und nur eine Bodenprobe genommen 
Die Beschilderung war eigentlich vorbildlich aber zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen

1. Der Startpunkt West ist auf der Karte vor Ort und dem Flyer den ich dabei hatte
   und auch auf der Website http://www.st-ingbert.de/283.0.html
   an einem anderen Punkt, was mich etwas verwirte und mich veranlasste zuerst
   in die Falsche Richtung zu fahren...
2. Eines der letzten Schilder kurz vor Sengscheid fehlte  wodurch ich Bergrunter
    anstatt links wieder hoch gerade aus gefahren bin und in einer Ortschaft (Namen         vergessen) rauskam, aber die Freundlichen Anwohner zeigten mir dann einen Weg       der der Straße folgte wodurch ich dann doch wieder auf die Pur kam.

Alles in allem ein unvergesslicher Tag und ausschließlich nette Menschen getroffen auf der Tour. Muss nur noch an meiner Fitness arbeiten... ich war am Schluss total fertig.


----------



## p41n (29. Juli 2008)

kann es eigentlich sein, dass ihr die streckenführung der grünen etwas verändert habt?

mir kams bei der letzten tour jedenfalls so vor.. bei meinen letzten touren ende 2007 bzw. anfang 2008, hatte die PUR an manchen Stellen noch eine andere streckenführung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (29. Juli 2008)

also am friedhof in spiesen oder wo das is fehlt definitiv ein schild am zaun nach rechts. da war aber auch noch nie eins, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. und wenn man dann als auswärtiger ratlos vor dem zaun steht und links und rechts kuckt, sieht man auch das nächste schild nicht, weil das mehr hinter der kurve steht.


----------



## Stallion (30. Juli 2008)

Am Friedhof in Spiesen???? Ich wohn ca. 100-200m davon entfernt, aber das da die Pur entlang läuft wäre mir jetz neu 

Aber ich kann mich auch irren


----------



## p41n (30. Juli 2008)

crazyeddie meint die stelle in elversberg, nicht spiesen.. dort sind auch die schrebergärten.. kurz danach gehts die treppen runter nach rohrbach.. das schild fehlt direkt am zaun des elversberger friedhofes..


----------



## derfreaker (31. Juli 2008)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Am Sonntag (27.07.) war die Strecke ausschilderungstechnisch in einem perfekten Zustand, will heißen alle Schilder waren dort wo sie hingehören!


ist genauso ,wie du sagst. siehe die beiträge der letzten paar tage von wegen der beschilderung. ps: ich lass es, in zukunft mich an die streckenführung zu halten und fahr wieder  meine pädcher. da fahr ich rum!!


----------



## da rookie (1. August 2008)

ich kann snoopy-bike nur recht geben.
war gestern auf der blauen pur unterwegs und anhand der schilder kann man den weg super finden.
und das schild am zaun des friedhofs ist da...sogar binnen 15m zwei schilder...einmal das es am friehof grad aus in richtung straße geht und dann wie gesagt 15m weiter nochmal eins, daß es über die straße wieder auf den trail geht.
außerdem sind auch die bäume mit blauen und grünen pfeilen markiert.


----------

